# living in cyprus



## frontline (Dec 13, 2007)

hi everyone, myself and my family moved here in july (08) and i can honestly say it's been the best thing we've done for a long time. my 5 year old daughter attends an all cypriot school which she loves and is picking up the language with ease. i was fortunate enough to find a job after being here for three day's and enjoying it. sun, sea and everything else, whats not to enjoy.
i've been reading some of the questions people ask about moving here and say to all you wonderers "TRY IT, YOU'LL LIKE IT". once you get used to the way and pace of life it's great.
being cypriot my self (born and lived in uk ALL my life) i probably did have a few advantages, but since moving here i've met a few brits that would tell you the same. Whats in england thats keeping you there? certainly not the weather!
i decided i wanted to live the cypriot way of life, as they say "when in rome" but you guys may choose not to. personally i dont understand why someone would want to make such a big change but yet moan that the locals are not friendly enough or they drive like looneys and so on. we need to remember, we all moved here! try and think what we were all like in the uk. "missarable and rude!" i've learned alot since being here so feel free to ask.
have fun people, i certainly am!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Well said Frontline! We moved here in April and have no regrets. We would not go back to the UK as life is soooo much better here. We love the pace of life and we love the people too. We have more friends here and chat to more people than we ever did in the UK. 

Its good to hear about your daughter's school life too. Many people are asking whether to send their children to a local or a private school. Most seem to send their kids to private so its good to know of someone who has opted for a Cypriot one.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

frontline said:


> hi everyone, myself and my family moved here in july (08) and i can honestly say it's been the best thing we've done for a long time. my 5 year old daughter attends an all cypriot school which she loves and is picking up the language with ease. i was fortunate enough to find a job after being here for three day's and enjoying it. sun, sea and everything else, whats not to enjoy.
> i've been reading some of the questions people ask about moving here and say to all you wonderers "TRY IT, YOU'LL LIKE IT". once you get used to the way and pace of life it's great.
> being cypriot my self (born and lived in uk ALL my life) i probably did have a few advantages, but since moving here i've met a few brits that would tell you the same. Whats in england thats keeping you there? certainly not the weather!
> i decided i wanted to live the cypriot way of life, as they say "when in rome" but you guys may choose not to. personally i dont understand why someone would want to make such a big change but yet moan that the locals are not friendly enough or they drive like looneys and so on. we need to remember, we all moved here! try and think what we were all like in the uk. "missarable and rude!" i've learned alot since being here so feel free to ask.
> have fun people, i certainly am!


In the 4 years I have lived in Cyprus I have found that only a small minority of Cypriots are unfriendly. That is pretty much the same as in the UK ( no, on second thoughts more miserable rude people there).
We have made some very good friends among the Cypriots and when we have had any problems there has always been someone we could got to for help.
The Cypriots will drop everything they are doing if a friend needs their help.
Ok they do rive like loonies, that is the one time I get mad but they are wonderful drivers compared to the Parisians. I nearly died of fright when there in the summer.


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hiya Frontline*



frontline said:


> hi everyone, myself and my family moved here in july (08) and i can honestly say it's been the best thing we've done for a long time. my 5 year old daughter attends an all cypriot school which she loves and is picking up the language with ease. i was fortunate enough to find a job after being here for three day's and enjoying it. sun, sea and everything else, whats not to enjoy.
> i've been reading some of the questions people ask about moving here and say to all you wonderers "TRY IT, YOU'LL LIKE IT". once you get used to the way and pace of life it's great.
> being cypriot my self (born and lived in uk ALL my life) i probably did have a few advantages, but since moving here i've met a few brits that would tell you the same. Whats in england thats keeping you there? certainly not the weather!
> i decided i wanted to live the cypriot way of life, as they say "when in rome" but you guys may choose not to. personally i dont understand why someone would want to make such a big change but yet moan that the locals are not friendly enough or they drive like looneys and so on. we need to remember, we all moved here! try and think what we were all like in the uk. "missarable and rude!" i've learned alot since being here so feel free to ask.
> have fun people, i certainly am!


What a great post!

Myself and my wife also moved out to Cyprus in July 08, rented in Chloraka for 3 months, which we really enjoyed and have now moved into our new property in Anarita (near Paphos airport).

We have also both been lucky enough to find work and are now settling into our new property.

If you don't mind me asking, which part of Cyprus have you moved to?

Also good to hear that your children have settled in well at school, as a lot of people on the forum worry as to whether their children will adapt to the cypriot school system and I suspect you may well get many replies to the reassuringly upbeat tone of your post.


----------



## frontline (Dec 13, 2007)

Paul Fletcher said:


> What a great post!
> 
> Myself and my wife also moved out to Cyprus in July 08, rented in Chloraka for 3 months, which we really enjoyed and have now moved into our new property in Anarita (near Paphos airport).
> 
> ...


hi Paul,
we moved to limassol solely because my parents are here. i dont think it would have been much different whatever part of the island we ended up on.
i think people should just keep an open mind when making the move. what I'm saying is we need to be able to adjust accordingly, after all this definitely is not england. my only qua-rm is that I've gained nearly 8kg since been here!
Anyway i hope you guys are having as much fun as me, good luck!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I do agree with you. As immigrants we do need to keep an open mind and make adjustments. I think a sense of humour is also important. After all, we came to Cyprus because it was different to England. 

I love the fact that time is no longer the driving force in my day, that people stop and talk and don't just drive or walk on by because they are too busy. I find it amusing that it takes all morning to run a simple errand and that Cypriot businesses offer you a drink when you are just looking round or making a simple enquiry! And we are changing too... we are less rushed, less stressed and making more of an effort to make friends than we ever did in the UK.

What else do I enjoy? Spending ages trying to read an work out what signs say. I also enjoy shopping. I love investigating the variety of shops, seeing what they sell. And I love having the time to do it without feeling guilty!


----------



## dobrodave (Sep 17, 2008)

I've just read all of the replies to the post and found it encouraging. We are stuck in the house crash situation back here in the UK so the house we wanted in Polis will be sold to someone else. the price of our house has fallen £50,000 so a move to beautiful Cyprus is being shelved. Anyone need a couple of lodgers?????? ;-(


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dobrodave said:


> I've just read all of the replies to the post and found it encouraging. We are stuck in the house crash situation back here in the UK so the house we wanted in Polis will be sold to someone else. the price of our house has fallen £50,000 so a move to beautiful Cyprus is being shelved. Anyone need a couple of lodgers?????? ;-(


Hi,
Two months ago you were asking about buying in Salir du Porto.
Where are you actually wanting to move to?


----------



## frontline (Dec 13, 2007)

dobrodave said:


> I've just read all of the replies to the post and found it encouraging. We are stuck in the house crash situation back here in the UK so the house we wanted in Polis will be sold to someone else. the price of our house has fallen £50,000 so a move to beautiful Cyprus is being shelved. Anyone need a couple of lodgers?????? ;-(


i also have'nt been able to sell my house in the uk so we decided to rent it out till things pick up again. sooner rather than later i hope!
been over here seems to let you forget the goings on in the uk.
hope all goes well for you. good luck!


----------



## Donna67 (Nov 2, 2008)

Reading these posts is making me so impatient. We are coming out in Feb and I can't wait. I got up this morning to the rain and general dullness and was immediately fed up. I then sat for an hour and half in traffic for a journey that usually takes 20 mins. What a way to start the day. If it wasn't for Christmas and my sons 16th birthday in January we would be there tomorrow. Oh well it gives us something to look forward to. Kapparis/Paralimni, here we come. Keep the good and positive posts coming. I enjoy reading them.

Donna x


----------



## cricketcoach1 (Nov 17, 2008)

hi myself and my wife are hoping to move out in the new year. initially to rent for a few months to be certain. am a wall and floor tiler. how easy is it to get work. any advice on work or renting would be gratefully recieved. thanks


----------



## frontline (Dec 13, 2007)

cricketcoach1 said:


> hi myself and my wife are hoping to move out in the new year. initially to rent for a few months to be certain. am a wall and floor tiler. how easy is it to get work. any advice on work or renting would be gratefully recieved. thanks


hi, 
theres quite alot of work out here and i think in your trade you should be quite busy seeing as all floors are tiled over here. cost of living i feel is fairly high in comparison to the average salary. as i've said before keep an open mind when coming over and be prepared to do things differently. its a cracking place to live and you wont believe how hospitable people are over here. as far as renting accomodation prices vary dependant on where you decide to settle. prices may seem cheap on paper but salaries are low also. youl find plenty of rental property online and in local papers over here which are also available in english print. good luck!


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi cricket coach1, my hubbie is a wall and floor tiler out here in paphos. we thought it would have been easy for him to find work...its not. hes advertised everywhere magazines,shop windows,newspapers and flyers..its been hard work, finally the phone has started to ring,although not alot.im really not sure where we re going. i just wonder how long it will carry on for. trade jobs are very rarely advertised,and if they are they are snapped up very quickly as there are alot of guys in the same boat. its all word of mouth ...sorry if i sound alittle negative but this is how he is finding it, with you both in same trade. But on the good side the weather is great and the people are friendly.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

How is the IT situation in Cyprus? Would a Sr. Web Developer be able to find work there?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> How is the IT situation in Cyprus? Would a Sr. Web Developer be able to find work there?


I would think that there would be work for a web designer.
IT is big business here. Probably the place to be would be Limassol as that is the business heart of the Island.

Regards Veronica


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for the heads up, Veronica. Do you happen to know the average salary for a Web Master? Would the salary cover renting a studio, transport, expenses?

My fiance and I are struggling here in Dubai since the salary for IT positions is so low here due to cheap Indian IT professionals.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

No idea what the salaries are but there is an advert in yesterday's paper for web designers. You could always contact them at <snip> to ask them to send you details of the job and then you'll have a better idea.

We also moved over in the summer, at the end of August. We are lucky to have an income from property rentals in the UK but if we needed to work, there seems to be a few jobs out there, certainly here in Limassol. We absolutely love it here, I haven't missed London for a second and have no desire to go back there, not even for holidays! We have found people here very friendly and helpful and yes, the driving is a bit crazy but not much worse than London. As for making friends, I have made more friends in three months here than I did in many years in London. 

Rents are much cheaper than in London but most other things are costly, certainly now with the terrible exchange rate. There are lots of things that you can do that do not cost a lot and just waking up to see the sun makes life so much more enjoyable!!!


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

this is such a happy positive thread!

We are here just 3 weeks now with our 2 small children. We have rented our property in Northern Ireland out and are renting here in Limassol. 

As yet there is nothing on the work front, but we half expected that. We just have to keep trying. My hubby is a butcher by trade and also has telesales experience, and I would like to childmind or get a part time job in an english nursery - (only cos I dont speak greek shamefully). 

We've been looking through the usual cyprus weekly/daily but could anyone suggest any other way to job hunt? All advice greatly appreciated as we are feeling so at home here the last thing we want to have to do is leave.

We are finding cypriot people really friendly and helpful on the whole, and the kids get on like they were born here!

We LOVE Cyprus!


----------



## frontline (Dec 13, 2007)

steph+norm said:


> this is such a happy positive thread!
> 
> We are here just 3 weeks now with our 2 small children. We have rented our property in Northern Ireland out and are renting here in Limassol.
> 
> ...


try this link. 
<snip>
hope it helps.
keep trying, its well worth it!
i'm also staying in limassol, so if you need any help with anything let me know. i speak and read greek fluently so the cypriot papers may also be helpfull.
good luck!


----------

